# Bicyclist dies in collision with vehicle in Menlo Park - May 25



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is breaking news. Please post info as it becomes available
http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=UTF-8&q=bicyclist+sand+hill+road&btnG=Search

 

-------------
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_5987878?nclick_check=1
Bicyclist dies in collision with vehicle in Menlo Park
<!--subtitle--><!--byline-->Bay City News Service
<!--date-->Article Launched: 05/25/2007 01:02:22 PM PDT

<script language="JavaScript"> var requestedWidth = 0; </script>
<script language="JavaScript"> if(requestedWidth > 0){ document.getElementById('articleViewerGroup').style.width = requestedWidth + "px"; document.getElementById('articleViewerGroup').style.margin = "0px 0px 10px 10px"; } </script>Sand Hill Road in Menlo Park has been reopened following a fatal vehicle collision that killed a bicyclist earlier today, according to the California Highway Patrol. The crash was reported just west of Interstate 280 around 9:45 a.m.
A Sig-alert issued at 10:35 a.m. was canceled at 11:37 a.m.
A spokesman for the San Mateo County coroner's office said the male victim's name was not being released.
Copyright © 2007 by Bay City News, Inc. - republication, re-transmission or reuse without the express written consent of Bay City News, Inc. is prohibited.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear it. 
Sand Hill just west of 280 is a hill, right? The shoulder is fairly wide there. Crossing 280 can be a problem with cars getting on and off 280.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=5122

Cyclist killed Friday on Sand Hill Road 

When vehicle and bicycle collide, the results are usually bad for the cyclist, as happened Friday morning, May 25, on Sand Hill Road just west of Interstate 280. 

A green 1995 four-door Volvo driven by a Woodside man in his 80s struck and killed a cyclist in his 50s at about 9:40 a.m., the California Highway Patrol reported. Both vehicles were eastbound. 

Medics from the Menlo Park and Woodside fire protection districts treated the cyclist at the scene, but he was pronounced dead at 10:05 a.m., police said. The driver was not injured. 

The San Mateo County Coroner's Office will not release identifying information about the victim until after they have notified his next of kin. 

The CHP report did not include information such as whether the cyclist was wearing a helmet and the speed of the vehicles.

The CHP is investigating the incident and is asking witnesses to call Officer McDonough at 369-6261.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

johnny99 said:


> http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=5122
> 
> Cyclist killed Friday on Sand Hill Road
> 
> ...



A driver in his 80s kills a cyclist in his 50s, both were going East Bound.

That sounds very, very bad. It seems like the cyclist was mowed down from behind.

I hope there's some other rational explanation for this. 

fc


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

francois said:


> A driver in his 80s kills a cyclist in his 50s, both were going East Bound.
> 
> That sounds very, very bad. It seems like the cyclist was mowed down from behind.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that the car tried to make a right turn on the I-280 (south) on-ramp and cut-off the bicycle that was heading straight on Sand Hill Road.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The cyclist has been identified as Rodney Smith a Portola Valley resident and retired CEO and President of Altera Corp.

http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=5125

Uploaded: Friday, May 25, 2007, 7:33 PM 
Killed cyclist identified as Rodney Smith of Portola Valley 

Rodney Smith of Portola Valley -- who with his wife, Mary, was a major donor to the town's open-space preservation efforts -- was killed Friday morning while cycling on Sand Hill Road when he was struck by a car driven by an elderly Woodside man.

Smith, 67, was cycling on Sand Hill just west of Interstate 280 at about 9:40 a.m. when the accident occurred, the California Highway Patrol reported. Both vehicles were eastbound.

Paramedics from the Menlo Park and Woodside fire protection districts treated Smith at the scene, but he was pronounced dead at 10:05 a.m., the CHP said. The driver, who the CHP said is in his 80s, was not injured. The San Mateo County Coroner's Office identified Smith Friday afternoon.

Smith retired from positions as CEO and president of San Jose-based Altera Corp., a maker of programmable computer chips, according to an archived version of the company's Web site.

In 2000, the Smiths gave $1 million to Portola Valley's Open Space Fund in an effort to clean up litter in the town. Smith was responsible for the "no littering" signs that are at the entrances to the town, according to Nancy Thompson, who has been on the Open Space Acquisition Advisory Committee since the late 1990s.

The CHP report did not include information such as whether Smith was wearing a helmet or the speed of the vehicles. The CHP is asking witnesses to call Officer McDonough at 369-6261.

Bay City News Service contributed to this report.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow. sad.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Cycling must keep you young. The reported 50ish cyclist was turns out to be 67.


----------

